# Walk in freezer problem



## jmyhvac (May 16, 2012)

I have a walk in that is not going into defrost, the defrost timer is new someone else wired this in. This is a Paragon 8145-20. If you can make any sense of this I have L1 going to 1, L2 to N common and blue from the bulb temp control all going to N, the other blue wire from temp. control going to 4, Red from evaperator going in 3, black from evap. going to 4, orange from evap. going to x. I will be going today to check other controls hopfully I will find one not workng proper. Any help would be great.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

These times could be from low usage of the freezer where the door openings are minimal, or when the humidity is low and not much frost accumulates on the coil. This is where the defrost termination part of the control comes into play.


----------



## jmyhvac (May 16, 2012)

thanks for replying, I found the problem this was very difficult because the person that put this freezer together had put in a 1/2" valve body with a 3/8" plunger.:bangin: I cut the old body out and put in a new 3/8 and I now have a good running freezer :001_tongue:


----------

